# eclipse - kennt variablen nicht?



## ente (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

bin schon fast am verzweifeln. Ich hab in meinem Projekt eine Environment-Variable angelegt -> name=BEA_HOME, value=c:/bea. Wenn ich jetzt in meinem buil.xml-Script darauf zugreifen möchte geht das aber nicht!

.
.
.

<property name="beahome" value="${env.BEA_HOME}"/>
.
.
.
<jar destfile="${beahome}/....... <<<<<wenn ich hier anstatt der Variable c:/bea schreibe funktioniert es.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung an was das liegen kann??

Danke.
lg
ente


----------



## ich_wills_wissen (16. Feb 2007)

Hallo,

und was passiert wenn Du statt c:\blablub einfach ${env.BEA_HOME} hinschreibst ? Funktioniert es dann ?
Wenn nicht, liegt es nicht an ${beahome} sondern an ${env.BEA_HOME} würde ich sagen..

Gruß,

ich_wills_wissen


----------



## Guest (16. Feb 2007)

Du musst zuerst mal "env" definieren
	
	
	
	





```
<property environment="env" />
```
Aktualisiere dann erst das Script im Ant-View (F5 oder über's Kontextmenü)


----------

